# Some Naja + new Aspidelaps



## Stefan (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all! Would like to share some pics I took some days ago. I have some pictures of my male Naja atra and some pictures of my female Naja mossambica.

Also some pics from my new Aspidelaps lubricus lubricus. Now I have a second female! She fits well with my pair of lubricus!

1.0 _Naja atra_:






















0.1 _Naja mossambica_:
















0.1 _Aspidelaps lubricus lubricus_:


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 7, 2010)

i freaking love cobras that Aspidelaps lubricus lubricus is a cracker


----------



## Sarah (Jan 7, 2010)

they look great !


----------



## euphorion (Jan 7, 2010)

wow. just wow. love them!


----------



## snakecharma (Jan 7, 2010)

Bloody exotics yuk!!! 

i kid i kid lol they look amazing if you dont have any objections that first shot may infact be my screen saver :-D massive love for cobra's wish we could get them here is all i can say


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 7, 2010)

They are great pics of beautiful snakes! Thanks for sharing them. It looks like you keep your snakes very healthy. What substrate are the Naja on in those photos? It looks like some kind of coco-peat?


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 7, 2010)

Stunning ...love your snakes..


----------



## cement (Jan 7, 2010)

Are the Lubricus spitters?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you all! I am a bit in a hurry, so I will awnser the questions later!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 8, 2010)

hey we dont want no filthy non aussie elapids on here lol
jus kidding love to see what we dont have in this reptilian species spoilt country:lol:


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 8, 2010)

i enjoy learning of new exotic species


----------



## Stefan (Jan 8, 2010)

@ Snakecharma: Feel free to use any pic as screensaver!

@ Serpentes: I am not really sure how it's called in English, but I think you would call it peat-litter.

@ Cement: No, Aspidelaps aren't spitters. But both Naja species in this post are spitters 

Thanks all for the nice replies!


----------



## longqi (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome shots I.ve got a couple of spitters [Naja sputatrix] in Manado [Sulawesi] along with monocles

Great snakes once you tame them down a bit


----------



## Stefan (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you longgi! Do you have some pictures of your cobra's?


----------

